# MANTIS DISPLAY UNIT



## gassy (Dec 4, 2013)

Decided to build a nice looking display unit holding 6 of my favourite species.


----------



## Vlodek (Dec 4, 2013)

Those are some really nice enclosures for your pet mantids. What you will be keeping in each one?


----------



## gassy (Dec 4, 2013)

P. Paradoxa female, sphodromantis lineola male and female, creobroter gemmatus female and deroplatys lobata male and female . Thanks for comments


----------



## Vlodek (Dec 4, 2013)

Cool. I would add more sticks and branches so if some of your mantids are still immature they will have something to hang on.


----------



## GhostYeahX (Dec 4, 2013)

this is really awesome !!


----------



## gassy (Dec 4, 2013)

They have mesh roofs.


----------



## Davedood (Dec 4, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## gassy (Dec 4, 2013)

Thankyou. When I get chance I will write up a full detailed build of the display unit, but if you cant wait lol, check it out on uk mantis forum:-D


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2013)

Now I like that.


----------



## DinehCaveman (Dec 4, 2013)

Very nice build, my suggestion is to move the hinges to the bottom for a drop down door, that way you don't fight gravity with the doors or have a stick ready to prop the door open.


----------



## nirotorin (Dec 4, 2013)

Awesome! Are these modified 10 gallon aquariums?


----------



## gassy (Dec 5, 2013)

I did think about hinging the other way but just have a stick to prop doors when neccessary. No they are not ten gallon aquariums they are made from a material called tresspa. This is used widely in the uk for toilet cubicles in public places etc. Totally waterproof so suited for the humidity , two boxes of three compartments are built and then clad with moisture resistant mdf sealed with 3 coats of non toxic varnish. Perspex doors and upstand are used and a removable mesh frame sits along the top of each level creating hanging area and good ventilation. I also incorporated a cupboard with vent at back to store live foods etc with lighting . Led lights were used on each level and they were purchased from tmart.com .


----------



## nirotorin (Dec 5, 2013)

That's awesome! I may have to try something like that sooner, or later.


----------

